# Warum liefert mir "Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY" um 19:01 uhr den Wert 11 ?



## AKST (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

warum liefert mir die Methode  "Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY" um 19:01 (das ist die Zeit meines Rechners) Uhr den Wert 11 ?

Wenn ich dagegen 

```
Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
cal.get(Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY)
```
eingebe, dann stimmt  der Wert.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Das könnte mit der eingestellten Locale zusammenhängen. Eventuell  wird dort standardmäßig die US_LOCALE genommen ... 

Gruß Tom


----------



## AKST (4. Juli 2004)

Hmm,
aber woher weiss denn der Rechner bzw. die VM wieviel Uhr es in den USA ist? Er kann doch nur die aktuelle Systemzeit nehmen, ein zurückrechnen zur Ami-Zeit macht doch wenig Sinn, oder?

P.S. das sind Fragen die wirklich Jeden brennend interessieren  ;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juli 2004)

LOL!

Das war alles Quatsch ...

In der Klasse Kalendar sind alle Statischen Felder Konstanten.
HOUR_OF_DAY liefert IMMER 11!

Schau einach mal in den Souce.

Gruß Tom


----------



## AKST (4. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Antwort 

habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, weil die 11 wirklich immer kommt, egal ob 18 oder 19 Uhr.


----------

